# what is your favourite gait and why?



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

This has probably been asked before, but here goes again.

Right now I'm in love with Jubilee's slow, sitting trot. It's so dressagy and comfortable.

You guys?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

It really depends on which horse I am riding. Dobe has the best slow trot. He has a really short, quick stride but it is so smooth you would swear you were sitting on your couch at home. Koda has a wonderful smooth lope that is very slow but without the jerkiness of western pleasure horses. Denny is a walking sun of a gun. He will walk as fast as most other horses trot and it is soooo smooth. He will beat you to death at any other gait though.


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

well i'm in love with my horses trot and canter. both gaits r sooooo smooth no matter if hes collected or extending and i love it. Hes a TB but every trainer who has ever seen him says he moves better than almost any wb theyve seen. my current trainer who has done dressage in the upper levels and everything forever thinks swoop could do grand prix dressage but swoop only tolerates the dressage so o well.. lol hes a jumper/eventer thru and thru but omg is he comfortable.


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

Misty is gorgeous in sitting trot, canter and gallop  hehe


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

i don't care what anyone says - justin has the best canter of any horse any where. period 

i also love sitting jogs - and riding one that racks


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Bobo has a trot that could kill you unless you collect him. He walks out great and has a nice gentle rocking canter. Since we do a lot of trail riding, walk is my favorite gait.

I'll looking at a pussy footer tonight so maybe a nice "glide" will be my next choice.


----------



## Fogged-In (Oct 3, 2008)

Canter... Hes like a floating on a cloud... So smooth!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

It really depends on the horse. I like both the trot and the canter


----------



## TwendeHaraka (Oct 5, 2008)

If it's a good day, on any horse for the most part, I love, love, LOVE, the hand-gallop. I just enjoy going faster. On any other day, just the canter. My horse just rounds up so well at the canter, and I just love this gait.


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

I love to go fast. Sooo I'd say canter and gallop. Scooter has a beautiful canter. He's really smooth. Hunter..he's really rough..but it's ok. I still love cantering. It's got an amazing feel to it..Makes me feel really free and just happy. Somethin' real good about it!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Vida has a very fast walk so for sight seeing thats nice. When she is in her full collected show gait its really comfy and we cover a lot of ground. I like her rocking chair lope too. Boy tough call it should be which one do you hate the most. That would be when she gets pacy its a rough ride and if I don't have on a good bra its pretty uncomfortable :shock:
Any of her 4 beat gaits would be my favorites.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Dumas has a trot that will rattle your fillings loose. I like the walk....I just enjoy being there with them and the chance to slow down while the world is spinning so fast. I don't canter much or at all really, I'm never in hurry :razz: BUT, Dumas has a great rocking canter...


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

tölt, cough.. such a surprise ! 
but it's freaking awesome.. I have yet to ride the flying pace so this isn´t excatly an informed decicion:roll::lol:


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

it really depends on which horse:

April- When she gets into her collected pleasure lope... It seriously brings a smile to my face.

Chloe- she has the best pleasure trot I have ever been on!!! She just gets into a nice little cadance and I dont move


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Thanks for your replies everyone! I agree, it definitely depends on the horse. :wink:


----------



## PG'sGal4ever (Sep 25, 2008)

I love Montana's Canter and pg well he doesnt quit canter yet, but he will this winter and im sure it will be smooth, I love his flat walk!


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

CANTER!!! Sheena has the awesomest canter EVER!!! so smooth you can just relax


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

I find the canter really comfy and I like it when you push the horse on faster and you can tell the horse just wants to go as well. Then the horse picks up into a really fast canter, almost reaching a gallop! I still get butterflies and joy doing that!


----------



## wyleeluver (Jan 7, 2007)

I like Wylee's little slow jog, and I like Te's canter. So I guess it all depends on the horse im riding!


----------



## xkatex (Oct 7, 2007)

When I had my TB and Arab it was definately the gallop. Now that I'm startin back with my STB I love the pace, yes not show worthy but oh so comfy!


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Lizzy has an incredible jog! I love it because she's so responsive at the jog I literally don't even have to steer her. It's great and so easy to ride.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

jog....it's comfy and relaxing...


----------



## Arrow (Jul 21, 2008)

I'd never owned a gaited horse before Arrow. He's a SSH, about 75% TWH, but instead of a running walk, he has the flat walk. It's as fast as any other horse's jog, and I can go ride for an hour or two and not even care if I canter! We just breeze along at such a fast clip--not too fast to watch the scenery, but fast enough to feel really good. But he's spoiling me, walking other horses seems like a snail's pace now!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

I'm a speed demon so I love to RUN! lol


----------



## Equuestriaan (Nov 5, 2008)

I am in love with cantering in 2-point. xD


----------



## GypsyNymph (Feb 23, 2008)

The canter would be my favorite gait.


----------



## Patagonia (Nov 6, 2008)

The walk...


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Patagonia said:


> The walk...




HAHAAH.
This made me laugh.


----------



## Mira (Aug 4, 2008)

Jog. xD I just love sitting there plodding along lol


----------



## hillybillyinlover (Nov 12, 2008)

lope ,with my horse nioke it is smooth and just wonderful


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

*canter, gallop and tölt *


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

I love my mare's trot... She's got a super slow, super smooth trot, a slow trot, a medium trot, a fast trot, and a 'terminator trot'... It's so fun because she can trot so slow it's like a walk or trot so fast that it feels like we're flying.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I love loping, or galloping. It just feels so freeing!


----------

